# [2010] Any Lagonita Lodge Owners here?



## RedDogSD (Aug 24, 2010)

We were interested in a Local Southern California timeshare that has other priveledges beyond just a week of usage.  We are staying this week at North Bay at Lake Arrowhead.  This place has some very nice features like owners being able to come up, anytime, and use the Beach Club, Clubhouse, Pool, Spa, or other facilities for free.  They also have a very nice Bonus Time program for very low rates.

However, the rules on using Kayak's on Lake Arrowhead are too much of a pain to manage.  

So, we are looking at Big Bear Lake.  It is a beautiful area, and the Lagonita Lodge is right on the lake, with a private dock and boat priveledges.  My question is:  Can you use the resort when it is not your week?  Does anyone have any experience with this resort?


----------



## Stressy (Aug 25, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> We were interested in a Local Southern California timeshare that has other priveledges beyond just a week of usage.  We are staying this week at North Bay at Lake Arrowhead.  This place has some very nice features like owners being able to come up, anytime, and use the Beach Club, Clubhouse, Pool, Spa, or other facilities for free.  They also have a very nice Bonus Time program for very low rates.
> 
> However, the rules on using Kayak's on Lake Arrowhead are too much of a pain to manage.
> 
> So, we are looking at Big Bear Lake.  It is a beautiful area, and the Lagonita Lodge is right on the lake, with a private dock and boat priveledges.  My question is:  Can you use the resort when it is not your week?  Does anyone have any experience with this resort?



Yeah Arrowhead is kind of "uppity" about their lake  

I don't own at Lagonita but have considered it since I am within an hours drive and own a boat. I have stayed there. The dock/slips are first come first serve. They won't reserve them especially in summer. There are only a few available and parking a trailer is a bit of a pain.

I also own Worldmark and while that resort is not on the lake-it would better facilitate parking "toys"

I do not know about day use-why not call the resort and ask?

What I do know is LL's maintence fees are reasonable-somewhere around 480 I think while Northbay's are in the area of 900 or more (correct me if I am wrong) Northbay sells on Ebay for a 1.00. LL in the proper season-more..but still reasonable for a lake front property.

LL has mainly 1bds, some 2bds and even a couple 3 bds. 1bds are easy to come by.

Did you look at the resort? I don't know the layout of Northbay but LL has an indoor pool, small spa, BBQ area, dock, game/activity room. They host a lot of activities daily. Small kids love the place-there are a lot of cool activites for them, scavenger hunt, ice cream floats (ok big kids like that too) bingo with prizes, day trips, boat rides (cost)  I was actually surprised at how much they offered.

I have seriously considered purchasing here-but then I remember I own WM and can go pretty much whenever I want-especially "off season" lot's of Bonus time usually available.

Here is their website. I know there is a resort map in there somewhere
http://lagonitalodge.com/ll/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx


So, the question is...is it worth 500 more in MF's for day use? Only you can answer that.


----------



## RedDogSD (Aug 26, 2010)

Stressy,

I don't know too much about NorthBay, but the owner that I met told me that her MF on a 1BR was somewhere near $350.  That is pretty nice.  Also, her bonus time rate was $45 for a 1, and only $65 for a 3 bedroom.  So, that is also nice.

The pain in the buns part is paying a $60 annual fee to be an Arrowhead Lake Member, and then paying an annual fee on each and every kayak that we want to take up to the lake (we own 4 and use different ones depending upon the season).    Big Bear only charges $45/year per boat.  

Also, I did call Lagonita.  They do have day priveledges.  I could use their dock any time EXCEPT they do not allow day priveledges on weekends during July and August.  So, that is not spectacular, but if I have the license to use the Big Bear lake already, then I can just drop it in the water elsewhere. 

I will look around for a Lagonita.  Nothing on Ebay last time I looked.


----------



## Stressy (Aug 26, 2010)

I think that 350.00 for 1bd is EOY. After you posted I looked around a bit. 2bds annual MF's are over 1000. Crazy.

Good to know about day use at Lagonita. We enjoyed our stay. I went a couple years ago in July on a 99 dollar bonus week from DAE. Those deals have dried up however. They do come up on E-bay...mostly with the PCC's.  Watch the seasons though if you want to ensure summer usage.

Another thing I might add is Lagonita is older but well kept and even though their MF's are in a decent range-I personally wouldn't worry that they seem low. They must do something right there because if you remember the Landers/Big Bear quakes of 1992...they have photo albums in their library of the damage they sustained...they managed to repair all that and continue on without raising MF's to some astronomical amount. (I consider Northbay at 1069.00 to be astronomical) I have no idea if there was a SA back then..maybe there was but what I am saying is I don't think they gouge their owners and the place is in great shape.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## portjeff (Aug 27, 2010)

I am an owner at Lagonita Lodge and own a one bedroom and a two bedroom.  The annual maintance fees for the one and two bedrooms are a little over $500.  Bonus time is $65 for a one bedroom.  

The cost of a one bedroom is in the range of $1,600 on up depending on where you purchase it.  Low end is on ebay and you're right, the number of prime summer/winter units has been slim for a while.

I love the place.  It's well managed and well maintained.  And the location right on the lake is as Mastercard says, "priceless."


----------



## gravityrules (Aug 27, 2010)

*MROP is planning to sell some Lagonita weeks*

The most recent Multiple Resort Ownership Plan newsletter (multi-resorts.com) offered Lagonita weeks for sale to MROP members, perhaps now they may be willing to sell to non-members as well.  I suggest contacting VRI, who manages MROP, to check on that possibility.  There is a 'contact us' tab on the MROP webpage.


----------



## cwn (Jan 11, 2012)

*Lagonita Lodge Owner*

I love Lagonita Lodge, it is our second home and has been for years. I own two summer/winter weeks in a one bedroom. We also go for bonus time and buy weeks on DAE. Lagonita has the est locatin in Big Bear and is very well maintained and MF are low, but are up this year to $530. I love every season up there.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 11, 2012)

There is a prime week 1 BR on Ebay right now, auction ending in 12 hours - winner pays closing


----------



## cwn (Jan 19, 2012)

[Please do not advertise in the discussion forums. Also please note that this thread is from 2010. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## cwn (Jan 19, 2012)

cwn said:


> [Please do not advertise in the discussion forums. Also please note that this thread is from 2010. - DeniseM Moderator]



Oh, I noticed the one above mine was jan 11, 2012, and I didn't realize I was advertising - sorry!


----------

